# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Si dhe ku e kaloni fundjaven ?!

## AlbaneZ

Shume prej nesh mundohemi te kalojme nje fundjave sa me te kendeshme dhe largohemi sado pak nga monotonia dhe stresi i perditeshem.

Jam kurioz te di nga ju se c'fare beni dhe si e organizoni ju fundjaven  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ingenuous

Kur jam prane familjes, kuptohet.

Tani qe jam larg saj, merrem me hedhje me parashute, ngjitje alpinistike, ski, dhe "tape" per te "larguar" mallin  :buzeqeshje: 

Mirulexofshim.

----------


## AlbaneZ

Hahaha interesante Redo  :buzeqeshje:  Skite i pelqej shume

----------


## YaSmiN

Paska edhe me keq nga une ketu  :buzeqeshje: .Mendoja se une isha ajo qe ankohesh gjithmone perse punoj cdo fundjave.E kaloj me miqte e mi te punes edhe shoqerine behemi nja 15 veta edhe vemi diku gjithmone pas punes.

----------


## RaPSouL

*Takohem me miqt e vjeter ose organizoj nje Party*

----------


## Mister Enigma

E kaloj në shtëpi.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Michaela

Ne shumicen e rasteve e kaloj ne shtepi perpara pc

----------


## Mister Enigma

Unë thashë mos ndoshta në burg...  :perqeshje:

----------


## Michaela

> Unë thashë mos ndoshta në burg...


Po burgu eshte bo si shpija ime moj sigur qe aty e kaloj:P

----------


## KOKASHTA

Ka lloj lloj menyrash..

Ne nje jave piknin, ne javen tjeter klub ne tjetren tjeter gje e kshu me radh

----------


## Bledari

e kaloj ne shtepi, sepse me pelqen te rri te pakten nje dite ne shtepi dhe te relaksohem per qefin tim dhe kenaqesine time.

----------


## DI_ANA

E kaloj ne shtepi dhe kam plot shoqe qe vijne per vizite..
Me pelqen te rri ne shtepi..

----------

